# What year is your bow?



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

What year is everyone's bows? The reason I ask is my uncles been really riding me hard about shooting an older wheel bow he says why you shootin that piece of crap when you got a brand new bow in the house? I tell him I shoot more consistent but he thinks im lieing or something he kinda just shakes his head. Really what I want to know is am I the only one shooting an older bow? Is there anything wrong with an older bow for hunting and shooting? One of his friends is an avid finger shooter and really packs the scores in he's shooting an older Pearson Spolier and kills deer every year. Should I just shoot what feels good to me and not care about what others think?

So ill ask again lol what year is everyone's bows?


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm shooting a 2002 Scepter II Elite. Upgraded with Nitrous cams. It is the most accurate bow I have ever shot.

Robert


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 1991 & 1992 black widows and a 2007 css contender all of whitch shoot just fine for me.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I have a few but only my compounds are in my signature they range from to mid 90s - 2007:darkbeer:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I shoot a 2005 Constitution and a 2006 Mojo.

Before I bought the Constitution last year, I was shooting a 1998 Martin Rage, which is still in use in my club with its new owner.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Well,

I can not help you, I have a 2004 Razor X Elite (will be up for sale soon) and two 2007 Martin S4's (one chamelion, and one Realtree APG).

Arrow


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

*My winning target bow*

I shoot a 2002 Hoyt Protec. I am looking for one for my wife. If you have one let me know.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

BowHunter6666

I shoot a 2007 Reflex Caribou. I just switch back to 100% finger shooting this spring and wanted a long ATA, high brace height, smooth shooting bow. I only went with a new bow for the warranty.

My backup bow is a 1988 Proline Zepher that still shoots well.

With that said, however, you should shoot what ever feels right to you. Don't get caught up in trying please anyone but yourself. Go ahead and try different equipment, you may find something that you like better. But don't hang up what feels right to you. 

At the end of the day you need confidence in your setup when you drop the string on an buckzilla (or what ever it is you shoot at).

Jerry


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm shooting an '07 UltraElite for target and an '05 ProTec for hunting. I really like the ProFit grips on the '05 and newer Hoyt ProTecs with the optional high wrist grip and sold my older bows.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm an Oneida shooter, of course I shoot what feels good to me and d*** what anyone else says. I have a 1989 H250 that I still shoot now and then. That bow is too long for me but it still produces good shot even if don't draw it into the valley. Why? soft cams.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Jerry, I remember shooting an H250 about 1989 or 90 when Severn Archery were the importers. I was very impressed with how light it was and how fast it shot, but was just not brave enough to buy something so unusual. Well, not until 2005 anyway, when I got my Black Eagle 

I still have the Severn Brochures from that time.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

2001 ProTec Command cams.

2006 BulletX


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

My recently aquired bows are both 05's, and the first two bows that I bought this year were 06's....I also have two 07's, but they are hunting bows...I will probably sell My 07 PSE X-Force, and wait for a camo UltraTec to come up for sale, or maybey a camo Slayr or something similar...Dont worry about what year the bow is, just shoot what works best...I have a 1991 Jennings "Gale Force" Target that is a very accurate bow to shoot, and surprisingly fast...The grip is too big for My hand, and it has a lot of "Thump" when shot with lighter arrows...But, at 42" a-t-a, and an 8" plus brace height, it will definately put arrows in the target...The targets and critters dont know what year the bow is, and there is NO good reason to shoot a bow that You cant shoot as well as the older bow, just becuase it is newer....well, except maybey that it isnt in good working order/mechanically unsafe...Shoot what lays them arrows in tight groups for You...Take Care.....Harperman


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Got mine in 96 but I'm prolly gonna get a new one this year. Dads is from the 80s (bear bearhunter, 60lb) and he still shave vanes with it at 40 yards shooting without sights. Where we hunt at with the thick underbrush 40 yards is our longest shot so he never practices any longer shots then that.


----------



## sawyer1964 (Aug 2, 2006)

95 Darton Viper; I had to send it back to Darton to have special limbs put on it when I was recuperating from my cancer so I could shoot it for therapy. I just love the thing. Its only 40-50 pounds now though.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

sawyer1964

Hope your recovery is going well


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*PSE XLR-900 Infinity,*

bought it new the year after PSE stop making them, I think back in '98 or something, at Bowhunters Warehouse. Still shoots great, still killing deer with it.


----------



## Don-done (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey 6666, I love my old bow. It's a 90' Ben pearson Flame, even a little older than your uncles friends Spoiler. Brace height 9 1/4", axle to axle 40". Smooth round wheel cams. Very forgiving for finger shooting. I shot a lot of deer with this bow. Only this year did I buy a new bow because I felt it was time to catch up with technology, and have a spare bow when I go out west hunting. I tried to find a bow that had specs. close to my old bow. I bought an 07' Constitution, brace height 8 1/4", axle to axle 41". Technology bought me 10lbs. less draw weight and 30 f.p.s faster for the same arrow weight. My point is don't get caught up with all the hype like some guys do and have to get a new bow every year or two. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Get used to one bow and stick with it, like I did for 16 years.(maybe not that long) I think your uncle is right, older bows were designed more for finger shooting, because that's how most guys shot back then. Nowadays 90% of them use a release, so most bow companies design most of, if not all of their bows for release shooting(example axle to axle 36" or less, brace heights 7 1/2" or less). If you like your old bow, stick with it, sooner or later it's gonna pay off with some big antlers. Have Fun!


----------



## Scum Frog (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 Bear Silverback
44" ATA Wheel bow
.....perfect for fingers !


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

94 Proline Riptide
07 Fred Bear Code


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

NeilM said:


> Jerry, I remember shooting an H250 about 1989 or 90 when Severn Archery were the importers. I was very impressed with how light it was and how fast it shot, but was just not brave enough to buy something so unusual. Well, not until 2005 anyway, when I got my Black Eagle
> 
> I still have the Severn Brochures from that time.


Now that I don't use that old H250 that much its getting an easy life. I might have to seriously consider leaving it to some one in my last will and testament 'cos it's still going strong.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds good guys!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Old Bows*

Mid to late 1970's Jennings.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

JohnR said:


> Mid to late 1970's Jennings.


:drool::drool::drool::drool:...man, those bows look real sweet!


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Are those Jennings T Stars ? I haven't seen one of them in years .


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Yep! And proud of it!*



TnScott said:


> Are those Jennings T Stars ? I haven't seen one of them in years .


Two are T-Stars and 2 (blue) are T-Star II's. They shoot real good!!!:RockOn:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are very nice bows!


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Those T-Stars are classics , John R ! Nice looking bows .


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

My recurve was made in 1975. It's probably killed more deer than the average 30/06 has.
I'm not into wheels and or flight shooting so the latest and greatest doodads and geegaws bore me to death. I don't need a new bow as long as mine works.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

I have a dozen or so bows....all Brownings....all from the 1998-2000 era.....most are 41" ATA bow (several Spectre's and Raptor's), one is 39.5 (Combustion) and a 43" Vangaurd and Maxim......I am building a custom bow using a Phoenix riser.....all have 7.5-8" brace heights.....most have either Whisper Plus or Heat cams.....a couple have the Radial Plus.....all bows have a 1/2" reflex with exception to the Vanguard which has a 1/2" deflex.....

Here is a Photo of a bow I built.....a Boss Heat riser, Limbs from a Spectre, Heat cams from a Raptor, carbon cable guard from a Vangaurd, and a custom harness from Berry strings (now defunct business)....I love it..it is my early to mid season whitetail bow.....set at 62#, 31" draw, shooting a full lenght 2317 weighing in at 600 grains.....only shoots about 225 but is sooooooo quiet....and accurate....

"Smooth is slow, slow is quiet, quiet is deadly".....(an adaption from the Shooter movie where the sniper says "Slow is smooth and smooth is fast"


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

Oh, forgot to add that the Kyber stabilizer has since been sent off and was dipped in Realtree Xtra Brown camo to match....It is SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!

I just look on ebay and buy these old Browning up......I have gotten several that were brand spankin new, in the box, wrapped in plastic, cable guard never installed.....for as little as 55.00 bucks....YEP FIFTY FIVE BUCKS....THAT is why I have a DOZEN bows for less than people buy ONE new short BARE bow......

LONG ATA ROCKS!!!....today, just not very many people know that....they are all caught up in the marketing of short, fast bows.....for hundreds and hundreds of dollars, sometimes even breaking a thousand bucks.....WOW, that is all I can say is WOW.....because DEAD is DEAD, no matter how fast the arrow gets there......

Kelly


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

Shooting a 2005 PSE Shark right now and loving it. I'm not sure I'll buy a brand new bow any time soon. Not with AT's classifieds...:wink:


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have shot PSE Sharks with single cam, and double cam option...I think that they are great bows, but prefer the double cam option....PSE dropped the Shark, in favour of the Mojo's...bad decision for finger shooters, to My way of thinking...the PSE Sharks are everything that the Mathews Conquest is, without the price tag...I'm looking to get My grubby paws on another Martin soon...But, the UltraTec isnt going anywhere..Harperman


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

You boys have started something now.

For many years I have had my first ever 'quality' compound bow, in nice dry and safe storage, now I have dug it out, made sure it is safe and thrown a few arrows up the garden (yard).

It still has it's original five pin sight on it, no peep and a flipper and plunger rest and after a few minutes tweaking the sight, I have just slammed three arrows right up against one another. I couldn't have shot a tighter group with any of my other bows.

What am I shooting? A 1989 Martin Lynx XR, 60# round wheels, steel cables and tear drop string attachment.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

A few of you guys are shooting pretty old bows can I expect my PSE to last me for as long as some of these bows have lasted you? Im worried that PSE will stop making parts completely can I expect that in 10-20 years?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Old bow parts*



BowHunter6666 said:


> A few of you guys are shooting pretty old bows can I expect my PSE to last me for as long as some of these bows have lasted you? Im worried that PSE will stop making parts completely can I expect that in 10-20 years?


*
YES!*
Martin seems to be the best at stocking parts;
PSE untill the excess parts are gone; and
Hoyt destroys all parts when a that model is not made anymore.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

*Qoute BowHunter6666:
"A few of you guys are shooting pretty old bows can I expect my PSE to last me for as long as some of these bows have lasted you? Im worried that PSE will stop making parts completely can I expect that in 10-20 years?" *

Yeah, Martin is good about keepin' parts....and that is another good reason to watch Ebay....buy an extra bow like yours, might spend 25-50 bucks on Ebay....because no one seems to want these long old bows....makes it nice for us!!!!......


And NeilM.....you make another great point......teardrops!!.....funny how a couple years ago people were putting nocks, sometimes several nocks, at the same location and they called them "speed bumps".....I personally think that if I were spending thousands of dollars to go mountain goat hunting, brown bear hunting, caribou hunting, in those hard-to-get-to places, then I would actually WANT a bow with teardrops so that I could change an accidently damaged string, without carrying another backup bow (which would be back at camp, right?!).....I have actually thought of converting one of my many bows to a teardrop system, just for that reason.....shoot in an extra string, switch it out with another string, and then you are set for that unforeseen incident on the side of a mountain, or middle of the tundra.....anyone have thoughts on this?....or am I just as crazy as a loon for thinking this way?


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

if it aint broke dont fix it
my friend joe shoots a 1983 bear white tail II
i still shoot a 1972 recurve my dads bow
shoot what your most confident and as you say consistent


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

2007


----------



## One Good Shot (Nov 15, 2005)

I have one from this year and one from last, but in a few years I'll be shooting older bows.
I don't plan to ever sell what I have now. They're awesome shooters. :cocktail:


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ytailhtr said:


> *Qoute BowHunter6666:
> "A few of you guys are shooting pretty old bows can I expect my PSE to last me for as long as some of these bows have lasted you? Im worried that PSE will stop making parts completely can I expect that in 10-20 years?" *
> 
> Yeah, Martin is good about keepin' parts....and that is another good reason to watch Ebay....buy an extra bow like yours, might spend 25-50 bucks on Ebay....because no one seems to want these long old bows....makes it nice for us!!!!......
> ...


You make a valid point thats why I love the older bows alot more easier to work on.


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

1999 High Country Premier Force. 
Been looking for something newer. Very limited selection if you want a 40"+ bow with some of the new technology/stying. Me and my 8 year old bow are shooting better then ever, so I ain't lookig real hard.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*70ish Jennings*



JohnR said:


> Mid to late 1970's Jennings.


What!! You say...Why do you have 4 old jennings? (plus two more risers)
Welp!! I shot my first FEETA last weekend and the Senior Games two weeks earlier....I need a FITA/900 compound!!!

I typically have two set up for indoor and two for field. I think...I'll have one for indoor, one for field, and one for FEETA, all tuned to accomodate the rounds shot.

Indoor I have only one crawl..about an inch...so I'll tune it for that.
*Field *I have 70 crawls with about 5/8 inch crawl as my mid crawl (32 yards) and I tune for that.
FEETA I have little to no crawl, within 1/2 inch of arrow nock...so I'll tune for that.

I think it'll work. BTW: Total investment (4 set-ups) as seen in photo, $350.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

im now shooting a 2005 slayer


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

1993 Browning Fusion


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

2005 pse dakota and a mid 80's bear grizzly II:wink:


----------

